# Nodak Outdoors Quoted Nationaly



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The import of this fedral bill would be critical to states rights in hunting issues.

From the National Wildlife Federation:



> Discussion sites for more info http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/ph ... ht=arizona
> 
> Or http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/ph ... ht=arizona
> 
> ...


----------



## birddog131 (Oct 28, 2004)

Mr. Monson- Great to see you keeping a heads up on all that is going on, and for NodakOutdoors- congrats! Drawing the topics that you do, you are doing a fine job. More guys need to be discussing things in a "logical" manner, and hopefully at some point our politicians will listen. Good for Nodak to have guys discussing the issues and good for our politicians who are finally, beginning to listen. Once again, remember we elect our senators, mayors, gov....etc. Thanks for pointing this out, it gives us a reason to keep on discussing the issues.....


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

northstar, Nodak Outdoors is the conduit for this material that is forwarded here. Simple as that. North Dakota should have a Chris Hustad Day for the service he renders.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Dick -

We have two weeks for Hustad. It's called "Early Goose Season" in September! LOL 

That Ninth Circuit, what a bunch of hippy judges. Though it does take putting your judicial balls on the table to make a decision like that and strip states' power from them without precedent, lets hope that congress can drop the cleaver on them


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

What I'm hearting is that Minn. is pushing for a court decision on their suit before this passes and becomes a law.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

yup your right Ken. I have also noticed Chuck Orvik's name on the browser line a few times lately.

Maybe we need to Flood Dorgan, Pomeroy and Conrad with our thoughts?

Bob


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

What is


> hippy judges.???


I know what a conservative judge stands for and I know what a liberial judges stand for. Is this a new legalise term We should know?

Dorgan will be having a town hall meeting in Thompson very soon. I am thinking of going, if a conservative can get in :toofunny:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

The townhall meeting was cancelled to be later in the winter.

Still waiting for a definition of the new term


> hippy judges.


 :withstupid:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Very cool...thanks!


----------

